# Prüfen ob Zahl oder Buchstabe



## Guest (8. Jan 2005)

In C gibt es die Funktionen isdigit oder isNumber. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit ob in Java nur die Regulären Zeichen wie a-z , A-Z, 0-9, äüö , ?! usw zu speichern und alle anderen zu ignorieren. Ich habe nämlich einen KeyListener an ein JTextPane gehängt und lese alle Zeichen aus, will aber nur die oben erwähnten in einem StringBuffer spreichen.


----------



## mic_checker (8. Jan 2005)

Wie wärs mit einem Blick in die Dokumentation. Ich sage nur "Character"....


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jan 2005)

Ergänzung: java.lang
Link: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Character.html
Oder einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen, das Thema wurde schon oft behandelt.


----------

